# URGENT! 80 rats need homes! (California)



## raqathta (Sep 16, 2015)

The Santa Cruz County Animal Shelter has taken in 80 rats from a home where breeding got out of hand. They are healthy and social. If you can take any, or if you know anyone who might want to, contact the shelter:Santa Cruz County Animal Shelter1001 Rodriguez St. (at 7th ave.)Santa Cruz, CA 95062Tel. 831-454-7200Fax 831-454-7210Open daily 10 am-6 pm, to 7 pm Weds.SCAnimalShelter.org


----------

